# Pamācības >  Vienkāršas PCB plates izgatavošana

## Ingus Siliņš

Ja shēma ir vienkārša, tad starpas starp celiņiem var veidot ar gravēšanas metodi - vienkāršākais - starp celiņiem ar tapešu nazi novelk 2 paralēlas līnijas un lieko foliju izplēš ārā...
Ir vel redzēti citi nestandarta plašu izgatavošanas paņēmieni, viens no tiem ir ar cilindrisku urbīti - caurulīti izfrēzēt apaļus kontaktlaukumus, pie kā pielodēt detaļas... pārējā plates daļa ir "masa"

----------


## GuntisK

Tieši pēc pēdējās metodes es taisīju savam pastūzim uz TDA, diožu tiltu no KD213 diodēm. Baigi feini sanāca.   ::   Starp citu šī metode ir kā radīta augstfrekvences ierīcēm.
Vēl viens padoms: ja nav maza diametra urbīšu un ļoti vajag izurbt caurumus platē priekš detaļām, tad var izmantot parastu adatu kurai diega caurumu uz pusi noslīpē tā lai skatoties no sāniem sanāktu U burts.   ::  Kad biju salauzis pēdējo 0.8mm urbīti, tad izmantoju šo metodi. Urbuma kvaitāte diezgan apmierinoša.

----------


## GTC

> Ja shēma ir vienkārša, tad starpas starp celiņiem var veidot ar gravēšanas metodi - vienkāršākais - starp celiņiem ar tapešu nazi novelk 2 paralēlas līnijas un lieko foliju izplēš ārā...


 Šīs metodes biju izmēģinājis jau ~ pirms 20 gadiem! Jāsaka ka labs variants bija tajos gados, kad nebija citas metodes bez celiņu zīmēšanas ar laku, vai nitreni, ar ''rediss'' spalvām, vai pūst caur stikla caurulītēm. Vienīgi piebildīšu par mīnusiem:
 - pirmajā gad. (biju izmantojis smalko medicīnisko skalpeli), griežot var iegūt taisnas līnijas, līdz ar to taisnus celiņus, bet griešanas rezultātā, folijs atspiežas no pašas plates (toreiz strādāju ar getinaksu). Līdz ar to celiņa malas vāji turas pie plates, un ja nemākulīgi darbojas ar lodāmuru, + vēl pārkarsējot tos, tie sāk nākt nost no plates. Jo šaurāki celiņi, jo lielāka šāda varbūtība.
 - otrajā gad., celiņi turas OK, tādu problēmu nav, bet paši celiņi sanāk ne tik precīzi taisni, ja tie vietām ir pašauri, tad pastāv iespēja ''ielaist'' ne tur kur vajag, var veidoties pārrāvumi. Šis process ir ļoti darbietilpīgs, aizņem daudz laika, pacietības, izlietojas daudz gravējamās ripiņas, urbīši, ja tie ir kā abrazīvi! Kopējais skats uz gala rezultātu, ... nav slikts, bet no estētiskā viedokļa - vienkārši briesmīgs!
Secinājums - ne velti radioamatieri, ''mājas'' elektroniķi, hobbijisti, u.c., visā pasaulē ir nonākuši pie mūsdienu metodēm - ar fotolakas palīdzību, un kā alternatīvu, ar ''tonera & gludekļa'' metodi. Ja teiksiet ka ar šīm metodēm ir ''čakars'' kamēr ''piešaujas'', tad tas nav arguments, jo katrai metodei ir ''savs čakars'' un ''jāpiešauj'' roka, kā arī ir vajadzīgi attiecīgi palīgrīki, instrumenti, izdevumi.
... lūk, kaut kas no manas pieredzes un prakses, tīri subjektīvi padalījos!
 ::

----------


## Athlons

::  hmmm... jāpiekrīt GTC...
bet, ja nau parokai nekas "mūsdienīgs" un nepieciešams nekavējoties uztaisīt vienkāršu platīti, tad lielisi noder gravēšanas metode...

----------


## GTC

> hmmm... jāpiekrīt GTC...
> bet, ja nau parokai nekas "mūsdienīgs" un nepieciešams nekavējoties uztaisīt vienkāršu platīti, tad lielisi noder gravēšanas metode...


 Nu nē, IMHO, tad jau labāk montāžas plate, bet ja tādas nav, tad ņemam jebkādu ''b/u'' plati, nozāģē vajadzīgo gabalu pēc izmēriem, vecās detaļas nost, un savieno ar vadiņiem no otras puses, var izmantot daļu no esošajiem celiņiem. Pirmais var. ir labāks, otrais, ja uz fikso vajag, un ''tjap ļap'' piegājiens netraucē!   ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu cik zinu, "tjap ļap" ir pa taisno detaļa pie detaļas  ::

----------


## Athlons

> Nu cik zinu, "tjap ļap" ir pa taisno detaļa pie detaļas


  ::  tieši tā...

----------


## GuntisK

Nu ja "tjap-ļjap" salodēsi tad arī atbilstoši strādās samontētais devaiss.  ::  Labāk uzreiz tad sakrāt naudiņu, nopirkt visu vajadzīgo (textolītu,POSITIV20,pārējo ķīmiju,u.t.t) un uztaisīt visu kā vajag. Nezinu kā jums,bet man pēc "tjap-ļjap" metodes nekas jēdzīgs nekad nav sanācis.   ::  Bet varbūt jātrenējas.  ::   ::

----------


## HV freak

Pa tjap-ljap neesu centies veel neko taisīt. Taa jebkurš var   ::  
Bet uztaissiit labu plati jau ir maaksla.
Pats strādāju ar "Eagle" CAD'u un "lāzernieka-gludekļa" metodi.  ::  
Jāsaka, ka pagaidaam neko sliktu nevaru teikt.
Celiņi visi ir precīzi (pat ļoti mazi celiņi iznāk ideāli) Ja kaut kas ne taa tad ar acetoonu notiiri un partaisi. Ja pietrūkst ar marķieri piekrāso.
Vienīgi tas der ja ir labs lāzernieks   ::

----------


## Velko

Klasisko tjap-ljap (salodēt "gaisā") esmu taisījis tikai 1 reizi. Kā par brīnumu darbojās  ::  Pēc tam nospriedu, ka gaisā pakārtas 3D shēmas nav priekš manis un priekš tjap-ljap nopirku maketeni.

Ja kautko dikti aši vajag uztaisīt, tad lietoju marķiera metodi, ja nav tik degoši, tad gludekļa metodi (lāzernieks man pieejams tikai darbā). Uz fotorezistu pagaidām neesmu sadūšojies.

----------


## GuntisK

Es sākumos lietoju nitrolaku +pildspalvas iekšiņas plašu zīmēšanai. Tad draugs iepazīstināja ar lāzernieka metodi. Positiv20 sāku izmantot tikai tādēļ ka ieraudzīju reiz elektronikas veikalā to Positiva bundžiņu un nopirku. Tagad tikai Positiv20!  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Es sākumos lietoju nitrolaku +pildspalvas iekšiņas plašu zīmēšanai. Tad draugs iepazīstināja ar lāzernieka metodi. Positiv20 sāku izmantot tikai tādēļ ka ieraudzīju reiz elektronikas veikalā to Positiva bundžiņu un nopirku. Tagad tikai Positiv20!


 cik positivs maksaa un kur var vinju nopirkt ???

----------


## GuntisK

Argusā nesen bija pievedums,maksā viņš 8.00 Ls ,bet ir to vērts.  ::  
Links: 
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ts_id=7862

----------


## GTC

> Argusā nesen bija pievedums,maksā viņš 8.00 Ls ,bet ir to vērts.  
> Links: 
> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ts_id=7862


 Jau Ls 8,00! Pirms gada argusā pirku par Ls 6,00. Mjā, inflācija!   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Klasisko tjap-ljap (salodēt "gaisā") esmu taisījis tikai 1 reizi. Kā par brīnumu darbojās  Pēc tam nospriedu, ka gaisā pakārtas 3D shēmas nav priekš manis un priekš tjap-ljap nopirku maketeni.
> 
> Ja kautko dikti aši vajag uztaisīt, tad lietoju marķiera metodi, ja nav tik degoši, tad gludekļa metodi (lāzernieks man pieejams tikai darbā). Uz fotorezistu pagaidām neesmu sadūšojies.


 Gaisaa 3D sheemas ljoti labi der AF kjeedeem UHF SHF VHF, jo taadaa gadijuaa ir mazas paraziitiskaas kapacitaates, parasti ir kombineetais variants - AF kjeedes gaisaa, bet DC un audiokjeedes uz plates...

----------


## Imis

ka vidusskolnieks hobijists ( pagaidaam ) Lielaak odalju esmu veicis uz kjep ljep, gaisaa metodes - vienmeer atraadaa, visi atmeli, magnetiskie sensori, optiskie, nekadu problemu nav bijis. Pie tam plati taisiit uzreiz buutu stulbi jo vienmer rodas kas taads ko vele gribaas pielimeet projektam vai devaisam klaat, ldizarto vecaa plate nedereetu. kad novedishu lidz galam ,tad ari plati uztaisiishu un buus pa gostiem.

----------


## Atis

Pats esmu kodinājis plates izmantojot kādu krāsu un dzelzs hlorīdu Galvenais šinī procesā jau ir lai krāsā neveidotos burbuļi un nepaturētu pārāk igi dzelzs hlorīdā un protmas vajag maisīt dzelzs hlorīda šķīdumu.  ::  Man tagad ir problēma ar matriālu jo pats dzīvoju Liepājā Bija mums te kādreiz tāds veikals Rūķis un tur varēja nopirkt gan getinasku gan tekstolītu ,bet tas veikals vienu dienu tika slēgts laikam dēl mazajiem ienākumiem  ::  Un kur vispār varētu dabūt matriālu kodināšanai?

----------


## GuntisK

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=23a4b5c
http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=162_777
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?catID=412&lang=lv#a412

----------


## Atis

Jā cenas jau ir arī  ::  un vēl piegāde.

----------


## GuntisK

Kompromisa variantu tomēr var dabūt. Piem. Es esmu sūtījis no ARGUSA (tā nav reklāma!!!)-tās 120*80mm plates. Kvalitāte ok.

----------


## Atis

Jā varbūt būs jāpamēģina  ::

----------


## juris90

> Argusā nesen bija pievedums,maksā viņš 8.00 Ls ,bet ir to vērts.  
> Links: 
> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ts_id=7862
> 
> 
>  Jau Ls 8,00! Pirms gada argusā pirku par Ls 6,00. Mjā, inflācija!


 nesen pirku tevalo positivu un tur ir pa 5,55ls, taka baiga ekonomija sanak.
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=20/100

----------


## Mairis

> Argusā nesen bija pievedums,maksā viņš 8.00 Ls ,bet ir to vērts.  
> Links: 
> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ts_id=7862
> 
> 
>  Jau Ls 8,00! Pirms gada argusā pirku par Ls 6,00. Mjā, inflācija!  
> 
> 
>  nesen pirku tevalo positivu un tur ir pa 5,55ls, taka baiga ekonomija sanak.
> http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=20/100


 Argusa positivaa ir 200 ml
Tevalo positivaa ir tikai 100 ml

taa kaa nekaada ekonomija nesanaak
P.S Argusaa tagad maksaa jau 8,50 Ls

----------


## Vinchi

Protams ka mazumā pērkot vienmēr sanāk drusku dārgāk! Vispār pašam sāk šķist ka nav jēgas ņemties ar positiv 20 laku. Kvalitatīvāk sanāk paņemt jau nolakotas plates ar positiv 20. Tevalo PCB plate ar positiv 20 pārklāta maksā tikai nedaudz dārgāk kā Argusā plikas plates.

----------


## Mairis

> Protams ka mazumā pērkot vienmēr sanāk drusku dārgāk! Vispār pašam sāk šķist ka nav jēgas ņemties ar positiv 20 laku. Kvalitatīvāk sanāk paņemt jau nolakotas plates ar positiv 20. Tevalo PCB plate ar positiv 20 pārklāta maksā tikai nedaudz dārgāk kā Argusā plikas plates.


 patiesiibaa jaa, jo pats taa vai taa nevar tik kvalitatiivi nolakot!

----------


## juris90

> Argusā nesen bija pievedums,maksā viņš 8.00 Ls ,bet ir to vērts.  
> Links: 
> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ts_id=7862
> 
> 
>  Jau Ls 8,00! Pirms gada argusā pirku par Ls 6,00. Mjā, inflācija!  
> 
> 
>  nesen pirku tevalo positivu un tur ir pa 5,55ls, taka baiga ekonomija sanak.
> http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=20/100


 Argusa positivaa ir 200 ml
Tevalo positivaa ir tikai 100 ml

taa kaa nekaada ekonomija nesanaak
P.S Argusaa tagad maksaa jau 8,50 Ls[/quote]
ups, mana kljuda, kuru nebiju pamanijis  ::

----------


## GTC

> Protams ka mazumā pērkot vienmēr sanāk drusku dārgāk! Vispār pašam sāk šķist ka nav jēgas ņemties ar positiv 20 laku. Kvalitatīvāk sanāk paņemt jau nolakotas plates ar positiv 20. Tevalo PCB plate ar positiv 20 pārklāta maksā tikai nedaudz dārgāk kā Argusā plikas plates.


 Varētu piekrist, ja ir precīzi atstrādāta apgaismošana un nofiksēšanas process. Man sākumā ļoti daudz sanāca eksperimentēt, līdz ''piešāvos'' pie sava varianta. Plate (projekts) tika neskaitāmas reizes sabojāts, bet ar fotolaku noklāj pa jaunu, un eksperimentē tālāk!   :: 




> ... patiesiibaa jaa, jo pats taa vai taa nevar tik kvalitatiivi nolakot!


 Nav tik traki, arī jāpiešaujas, un tad jau sanāk OK!  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Piekrītu GTC. Ar fotolaku pārklātās plates vari pirkt tad, kad esi jau piešāvis roku apgaismošanā,attīstīšanā. Bet te-ja kas nesanāk, notīri fotorezistu ar šķīdinātāju, uzklāj pa jaunam un mēģini vēl.  ::  Tā ka katram gadījumam ir gan savi plusi gan mīnusi.

----------


## ezis666

es plates nolakoju un žāvēju krāsnī pie 60C. Un  3.5Ls par 10*16 plati ir tīrā laupīšana, ja tirgū var nopirkt tādu pašu gabalu neapsūbējyušas plates pa 0.3Ls.Uz 3 tādām jau pilnīgi atmaksājas Positiv 20 iegāde un čakars ar plašu sagatavošanu.

Pie 60C plates jau pēc 30 min var lietot  :: .Izmantotā krāsns-krievu elektriskā cepeškrāsns un termorelejs uz 55C

----------


## tranny

kā ir ar to marķiera metodi kas tai nepieciešams un kā ar šo metodi var izgatavot plati

----------


## marizo

Nepieciešams ūdensizturīgs marķieris. Un arī tekstolīts, dzelzs hlorīds.  :: 
Vispār lai ērtāk pārzīmēt ar marķieri no zīmējuma uz plates, var viegli savilkt rūtiņas ar kādu asu priekšmetu. Var arī izprintēt plati uz papīra, palikt tekstolītu zem tā, un viegli iesist caurumu vietās punktiņus.
Bet šitā metode man nevisai iet pie sirds, tā var taisīt kādu plati diožu tiltiņam vai tml. Kaut ko smalkāku foršāk vismaz ar gludekļa metodi taisīt.

----------


## tranny

un tas kas nav  pārzīmēts ar marķieri  dzelzs hlorīds noēd nost?

----------


## GuntisK

> un tas kas nav  pārzīmēts ar marķieri  dzelzs hlorīds noēd nost?


 Jā-lieko varu noēd nost. Iesaku PENTEL firmas, vai kādu citu marķieri kas zīmē ar laku.

----------


## parols

a kada ir lazernieka+gludekļa metode,kīmiju nevajag??

----------


## dmd

sanāk biki rievainas maliņas celiņiem, bet visādi citādi pieņemami. vismaz zemajām frekvencēm.

----------


## osscar

Sveiki, radusies nepieciešamība izgatavot dažās vienkāršas PCB tāpēc pāris jautājumi  ( pēdējās plates taisīju pirms 10 gadiem ar nagu laku zīmējot un dzelzs trihlorīdu kodionot):

1. ar positiv 20 neniekošos , jo vajag 2 plates - ir doma izmantot permanento marķieri - der jebkurš jeb vajag ko speciālu (nitro - etc,)?

2. Latgalītē iedeva kaut kādu baltu poļu pulveri - jams ir ok ? jeb labāk meklēt veco labo dzelzs hlorīdu ? 


Paldies.

----------


## jeecha

Es ar patreiz kodinu ar naatrija persulfaatu (baltais pulveris) nevis dzels hloriidu. Iipashi nekaadu starpiibu kodinaashanas kvalitaatee neredzu, vieniigais naatrija persulfaatam tomeer vaig labi sildiit un maisiit kodinaashanas trauku, preteejaa gadiijumaa vinsh dikti leeni un nevienmeeriigi straadaa. Pluss naatrija persulfaatam ir ka vinsh neatstaaj tik briesmiigus traipus ja kaada pile kautkur nopil... dzelzs hloriida oranzhie traipi - tas ir uz muuzhu  :: 

Celinjiem grubuljainas malas var rasties paarsvaraa divu iemeslu deelj:
1) nevienmeeriiga kodinaashana kad dalja no plates prasaas peec krietni ilgaakas kodinaashanas nekaa paareejaa plate
1a) kodinaashanas trauks netiek vienmeeriigi maisiits kodinaashanas laikaa, to atrisina kaut vai burbuljotaajs;
1b) ja fotorezistu klaaj pats (positiv20) vai lieto flomiiti - nevienmeeriigi notiiriita plates virsma (piemeeram neattaukota vai arii ilgi staavot oksideejusies);
2) lietojot fotometodi - slikti eksponeeta bilde;
2a) neasa bilde kaa rezultaataa celinju malas jau peec tiistiishanas ir nevienmeeriigas;
2b) kljuuda ekspoziicijas vai attiistiishanas ilgumaa (piemeeram nepietiekami eksponeets rezists kas peec tam lai kompenseetu tiek krietni ilgaak tiistiits).

----------


## osscar

ok, skaidrs! Paldies par atbildi! Tad principā, ja virsmu akurāt sagatavu - ar parasto permanento flomīti ir ok ?

----------


## osscar

Parastais permanentais - noēdās nost  ::  neturas virsū. Ir kāds labāks krāsas marķieris ? Celiņi ir salīdzinosi smalki - ar otu būs gruti uznest. Varbūt varat parekomendēts kādu labu , praksē pārbaudītu, marķieri ar ko zīmēt uz plates ?

----------


## jeecha

Diemzheel ar markjeri ziimeejis esmu ljoti sen un iisti neatceros kaadu lietoju - visdriizaak visparastaako uudensizturiigo permanento.
Muusdienaas jau nav iisti vajadziibas maazhoties ar markjeriem vai shprices adatu+trubinju+laku - var briivi nopirkt positiv20 vai arii jau paarklaatas plates... kas komplektaa ar uz PC dizaineetu plati sanaak gan aatraak gan kvalitatiivaak nekaa ziimeejot ar roku.

Ja plates ir dazhas, vienpuseejas, izmeeraa zem 150x90mm un ir vai nu Eagle .brd vai Gerber faili - varbuut varu naakamnedeelj taa ap 3dienu uztaisiit tev pa leeto (teiksim 3-4Ls par vienu 150x90mm laukumu) kopaa ar paaris plateem ko sev taisiishu.

----------


## Raimonds1

kaut kur bija arī 1980.gada grāmatiņa ar bildēm, ka viens tautas daiļamata meistars zem mikroskopa uz ābola sēkļiņas pusītes taisa bildīti, domāju, ka ar viņa paņēmieniem jau nu varētu uzvilkt gan 0,5 gan 0,2mm līniju.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YUUMjYM39U
http://www.micropaintings.ro/

----------


## osscar

Nāksies mācīties - rīt darbā izprintēšu uz lāzernieka un izmantošu gludekļa metodi  ::  zīmēt tomēr ir laikietilpīgi. Paldies par padomiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pie tēmas par iespēju jebko pielabot gatavam zīmējumam
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=3258

----------


## Delfins

Labs apraksts ar bildēm (krievu valoda)  :: 

http://oldoctober.com/ru/lut-naoborot/

----------


## osscar

Paldies, jau vienu plati uztaisīju. Bet ar pirmo nesanāca, jo laikam tur svarīgi lai lāzera printējums pēc iespējas svaigāks. Bet par cik man vajadzēja urbumu vietas nedaudz lielākas, sanāca tāds kombinētais variants gludekļa metode+ flomīša metode. paralēli vēl uztaisīju mazo surogāt plati uz atgriezumiem priekš TDA 2005 ampa, kurus izrāvu no veca auto radio  :: 
Palasīju tavu linku - laikam tomēr tā plate baigi jākarsē. Visu laiku baidījos ka temp ir par augstu- a izrādās ,ka vajag augstu - lai toneris kustu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

tacu aizmirsti par gludekla metodi un sac normali lietot pozitiv plates.

----------


## osscar

Nu man nostaļģijas pēc sagribas pašam ko uzbūvēt 1x gadā labi ja, tāpēc krūmu metode ir ok , ja būvētu ko biežāk - apgūtu pozitiv metodi, bet pašlaik nav jēgas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

bet tur jau nav ko apgut. Tik vien cik nopirkt plati parklau ar positiv un atsistitaju par 50 santimiem un paturet 10 min zem lampas (dienasgaismas).

----------


## osscar

Rīt tāpat braukšu uz Elfas veikalu, tad nopirkšu testam  ::

----------


## zzz

> bet tur jau nav ko apgut. Tik vien cik nopirkt plati parklau ar positiv un atsistitaju par 50 santimiem un paturet 10 min zem lampas (dienasgaismas).


 
Eee, kuraa vietaa tad tirgo paarklaataas plates par 50 sant?

----------


## Delfins

nekur. attīstītājs tik maksā 50 saņi.. pārējais vismaz pārs latu maksājums.
Man ir laka un laikam tuvākajā laikā pieķeršos klāt - mēģinās pats  ::

----------


## jeecha

Es paarklaataas plates parasti peerku no http://stores.ebay.de/watterott-electronic (vinjiem ir arii parasts internetveikals, ne tikai eBay). Piemeeram ja peerk 10 vai vairaak gabalus 2puseejaas 160x100mm tad sanaak krietni leetaak nekaa pie mums uz vietas. Vienpuseejaas savukaart leeti var dabuut Argusaa. Negribu nodarboties ar anti-reklaamu, bet Elfaa paarklaataas plates ir saliidzinoshi daargas.

----------


## osscar

Nu man dēļ pāris platēm tuvāk uz Elfu aizbraukt, un arī apkalpošana labāka kā Argusā, 2 x biju aizbraucis - abas reizes 2 stāvs bija ciet...nu nepatika man.

----------


## Delfins

Un ja es teikšu, ka Elfai nav velonovietne? bet argusam ir?
man tas ir ļoti svarīgi, jo velo maksā kā dažs labs auto. ko nu tagad teiksi?

Anyway, ja vajag plates, tad nu jāiemācās arī pašām uzklāt gan laku, gan toneri  ::

----------


## jeecha

Un Argusa websaitaa viss ir rakstiits - otrais staavs straadaa tikai darba dienaas un nekaadas mistikas tur nav  ::

----------


## Obsis

Nezino neko ātrāku un smukāku, JA VIEN jātaisa vienā eksemplārā kā krāsot ar asfalt-laku (vai bitumenu benzīnā) un tušas spalvu vai vāveres otiņu. Un kodināt. Prms zīmēšanas ar koppapīru vai zīmuli savieno pareizos caurumus. SIC!! Urbt tikai PĒC kodināšanas un ne otrādi!!!. Savukārt, ja jātaisa daudzi eksemplāri, tad kserokss uz ofseta gumiju un attēla elektrostatiska pārnese uz platīti, un fiksēšana acetona tvaikos ar sekojošu kodināšanu. Šelkogrāfija atmaksājas, ja jātaisa simtiem vienādas platītes. Tad ņem agar agaru vai želatīnu un hroma anhidrīdu. Eksponē ap 1/2 stundu no 2 kW spuldzes ap 0,5 m attālumā un attīsta ūdenī. Ja rocība atļauj, labāk sanāks ar polivinilspirtu, bet tagad mūsdienu tehnoloģijas dod iespēju pārdomāt vai nav vērts taisīt datordrukas iekārtu uz plakanas virsmas. Vnk izmetam rulli no printera, un motoram liekam valkāt platīti. Tiesa izmēģinājis vēl neesu. Iespējamas probzas ar tintes sastāvu. Kodināšana - topā ir FeCl3 bet var arī HNO3/HSO4/H2O2 mikstūrā.

----------


## Delfins

man ir viens Epson R200 izjaukts. kaut ko drukaja uz plates, bet ta krasa iet nost. man nav krasns kur to visu sacept, jlai ta krasa "piedeg"
Vel ir tada saize, ka nav normaa padeve - lai apmulkotu printeri baiga elektronika jataisa tie msensoriem

----------

